# Bada$$ Revolver



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm looking to pick up a revolver for range and showing off display duty. I want one that looks "TV" scary. I'm looking for one that's beefy and menacing. I love my semi-autos and rifles but I want to add something modern that looks cool to the collection.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wouldn't a semi-auto be considered modern as opposed to a revolver? 

I'd probably recommend going with a .357 in a 6 inch barrel. My dad has a Colt snub nose, sure as heck is fun to shoot. There are all kinds of good brands out there though!


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Check out S&W TRR-8 an 8 shot .357mag. Its fugly but very mean lookin


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Check out the big bore S&W's or a freedom arms.Of course you could always go rifle rounds in a single shot thompson center!


----------



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

I checked out the S&W TRR8. I like the rails, a laser would be cool.

The modern look I want is just for show. I'm making a display area in my bedroom closet.


----------



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

I think I just found the one I want. I was watching Criminal Minds and one of the BGs has this. 
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...boston+reaper+revolver&hl=en&safe=strict&um=1

It's a S&W 629.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You MUST look at the S&W 500. It's a big bad mother.

The last one I saw at my LGS had been traded back to him (the same damn gun) 3 times. It' just too much.

I stole this pic for your viewing pleasure........


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

erknjerk said:


> I checked out the S&W TRR8. I like the rails, a laser would be cool.
> 
> The modern look I want is just for show. I'm making a display area in my bedroom closet.


I'm sorry, but I'm kind of lost on this one...you mean that you're turning your closet into a display area....right? Or does the bath robe go next to the bad ass revolver?


----------



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

I have my own closet that I store my weapons on. It's separate from my clothes closet. It'll go

Porn
Blankets
Guns & Ammo
Spare light bulbs
Old baby clothes in boxes.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Is thread for real or is someone having fun with me?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

erknjerk said:


> I have my own closet that I store my weapons on. It's separate from my clothes closet. It'll go
> 
> Porn
> Blankets
> ...


So...

You're going to hangout in the closet full of porn and blankets and look at the gun display on the wall? Gotcha'.

I guess I'm just lost on the "Display in my closet" if it's in your bedroom closet, how is it on display?

:watching:


----------



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

Until I can get my mancave up and going it's going to have to due.


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

My local gun shop has a Magnum Research revolver chamberd in .45-70 with a 10 inch barrel. It really looks bad a$$!


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Badass Revolver*

I'm partial to the Ruger Super Redhawk. It make a S&W 29 look like a .38. http://www.ruger.com/products/superRedhawkStandard/models.html Put a scope on this, and you can take just about anything that walks or runs in North America.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> So...
> 
> You're going to hangout in the closet full of porn and blankets and look at the gun display on the wall?:


I don't wanna be anywhere near that closet...


----------



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

So to make you guys feel better I moved the porn to the bathroom closet.:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know if it's Bad A**ed or not but my Ruger Super Redhawk sure makes you feel the power when the hammer drops.



But I don't think one would be happy in a closet. :numbchuck:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

drummin man 627 said:


> I'm partial to the Ruger Super Redhawk. It make a S&W 29 look like a .38. . . and you can take just about anything that walks or runs in North America.


What he say.
I'll go with my Super Redhawk Alaskan in .454 Casull. The 2 1/2" barrel is too short for a scope mount. Ruger didn't even bother trying.
I got mine used at a gun shop. Traded in by a real Alaskan who moved here and traded it for a .44 Mag. for his hiking protection. We only have black bears and tan lions around here.
It's Magna-Ported ( that's fine, and useful ). A Tritium night sight on the front. What was THAT all about ? Were grizzlies breaking in his place at night ?
It's a useful gun. Load six Cor-Bon "hotties". Just wait until that grizzly or polar bear is "looming" way above you and you can't miss. Bang ! You just got yourself a brand new rug.

To paraphase a "certain famous Aussie":
"You think that is a gun ? THIS is a GUN ! ! !" :anim_lol:

Seriously, this IS a bad-ass gun. I think it may be the most bad-ass "snubby" on the planet. You will "attract attention" on the range. For sure, for sure. :smt023


----------



## seasterl (Mar 1, 2009)

Freedom Arms Model 83 in 500 Wyoming Express will get everyone's attention after you squeeze one off.


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

seasterl said:


> Freedom Arms Model 83 in 500 Wyoming Express will get everyone's attention after you squeeze one off.


Until he squeezes one off, then the kid will be in the recovery room most likely. :mrgreen:


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

erknjerk said:


> I think I just found the one I want. I was watching Criminal Minds and one of the BGs has this.
> 
> It's a S&W 629.


Can't go wrong with a classic. You might even get lucky. Are you feeling lucky?


----------



## Avalach7 (Sep 7, 2009)

If this were any more modern, it would shoot lasers

Chippia Rhino


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I think the Taurus Raging Judge Ultralite is extremely impressive and you get to fire modern .410 defensive shotshells, .45 Colt and .454 Casull if you so desire. And that great big long cylinder is just plain BADASS in itself let alone that "Raging" moniker!
Eli


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

drummin man 627 said:


> I'm partial to the Ruger Super Redhawk. It make a S&W 29 look like a .38. Ruger® Super Redhawk® Double-Action Revolver Models Put a scope on this, and you can take just about anything that walks or runs in North America.


Well, Ruger didn't have room to put their regular scope cuts on my Super Redhawk Alaskan .454 Casull 2 1/2 " barrel snubby.

I think the concept is that if the Grizzly or Polar Bear is standing on their hind legs just before
they start to suck you into their grasp, you are supposed to be able to put a double-tap into the center of body mass.

If you get a bit over-excited, and you can't do that, well . . . it isn't Ruger's fault. :mrgreen:


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

How about this one?


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

My early Christmas present would work


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

D-Ric902 said:


> My early Christmas present would work


A very nice 629 indeed.



DevilsJohnson said:


> I don't know if it's Bad A**ed or not but my Ruger Super Redhawk sure makes you feel the power when the hammer drops.
> 
> :numbchuck:


 Ever shoot a full power 44mag out of a 4" 26oz revolver? Smith 329 will knock your socks off. A super redhawk will feel very similar to a .22lr after that.

I own a super blackhawk hunter 7.5" and a 4" 329, trust me I know. :mrgreen:


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Shooting a full power 125g HP out of a 13oz .357 Scandium revolver will do about the same thing-bet you can't shoot more than 6!!!


----------

